
Ask HN: What is now? - inlineint
In 1999 there were dotcoms.<p>In 2009 there were iPhone apps.<p>In 2013 there was Bitcoin.<p>What is hot or becoming hot today in your opinion?
======
s986s
Javascript

Es6 was such a big deal along with nodejs taking the world by storm. However,
web assembly is in position to tear it down heavily. In addition, many of the
most praised es6 features are being ignored, such as webrtc. This essentially
made javascript have more sugar/concepts to understand with no
obvious/applicable functionality.

Javascript is the fad of today. But as is obvious from the lack of news, it
died rather abruptly.

------
as1ndu
AI, I think we may hit the 0% error magin in computer vision by the end of
this year
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722774)

~~~
trcollinson
The reference you give isn't for computer vision by the way. The ImageNet
project isn't for image recognition. It's for a curated database of images
which researchers can use to train algorithms or do other image based
research. The error rate shown in the graph on that story (which you
submitted) does not show computer vision image recognition error rate and %.
It shows the number of errors in their own database which is human curated. In
other words, right now if they have 1,000,000 images of cheesecake, and
someone searches for cheesecake, and looks at the top 5 results they get,
~96.5% of the time the image will actually be cheesecake.

Having worked on a rather large, and well funded, computer vision project for
one of the largest companies in the valley, I can safely say a few things.
First, ImageNet database is very good and useful for image research. If you
are going to be training an algorithm and need millions of well curate images,
they are one nice place to go. Second, we are no where near approaching a 0%
error margin on computer vision. Third, AI is certainly a thing and should be
watched. It's neat and computer vision is one very neat and highly useful
aspect of it. But please do not for a second believe that in 2016 a computer
will be able to look at any random image of anything and actually know what it
is.

------
JSeymourATL
Synthetic Biology - DNA is essentially software.

Incidentally, recommend reading BOLD by Peter Diamanis - he's unusually good
at capturing the latest trends in exponential technology >
[http://www.diamandis.com/bold](http://www.diamandis.com/bold)

~~~
atomical
I remember reading about this years ago. Has it become cheaper? Why is this
something that is relevant now?

~~~
JSeymourATL
Hardly a week goes by without news of an advance in this space. The ability to
grow at scale transplant-able organs would be a huge lifesaving breakthrough.

Here's a recent news item from MIT>
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/545106/human-animal-
chi...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/545106/human-animal-chimeras-are-
gestating-on-us-research-farms/)

------
r721
Kinda relevant: [http://edge.org/responses/what-do-you-consider-the-most-
inte...](http://edge.org/responses/what-do-you-consider-the-most-interesting-
recent-scientific-news-what-makes-it)

------
DrScump
Self-driving unicycles.

------
thinkdevcode
Self-driving cars

------
specifictso
memes

~~~
coderKen
seriously? :)

